# Kali Seminar In Olathe, Kansas



## GuruJim1 (Jun 2, 2007)

*THE MALAY FIGHTING ARTS ACADEMY*​ 
*PRESENTS*​ 


*MARCIAL TIRADA KALI SEMINAR*
with
*Tony Marcial*​ 
*Learn:*​ 
Single Sticks
Double Sticks
Stick & Dagger (Espada Y Daga)
Offensive & Defensive Knife Fighting
Knife Fighting Flow Drills
And Empty Hands Fighting​ 

*WHEN:*
June 16 at 8AM-4PM & June 17 at NOON-6PM​ 

*Cost:*
$50.00 For One Day
$65.00 For Two Days​ 
*Where:*
Vista Baptist Church
901 North Parker Street
Olathe, Kansas​ 


*CONTACT GURU JIM HOGUE AT*
*913-626-4372*
OR
*E-Mail:* gurujim@pukulan.net​


----------

